# Katzper's Haunt 08 preview



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So I really havn't been postin much because if Im not working on the house I'm working on the haunt. The best thing that has happened was joining the NJ Make and Takes. It allowed me time to work on props and learn how to make new ones. Thank you guys.

I took some quick digital shots of this years haunt. Here is a preview...

halloween 08 preview pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow great job! Gramma in particular looks really nice...


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin good man!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm partial to Sally Under the Stairs, myself! Looks great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm with Rev. Sally under the stairs is neat.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jeff!!! OMG, you have done a fantastic job!! For someone who just learned how to do paper mache heads I LOVE THAT WITCH, I WANT ONE!!! The pustules are just perfect LOL. Sally under the stairs would freak me out, will they see her going down? And since when did you get so good on the macheing that you now do whole skeletons?? WOW!! I think its wonderful, and the kids will LOVE it. Great Job!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Jeff!!! OMG, you have done a fantastic job!! For someone who just learned how to do paper mache heads I LOVE THAT WITCH, I WANT ONE!!! The pustules are just perfect LOL. Sally under the stairs would freak me out, will they see her going down? And since when did you get so good on the macheing that you now do whole skeletons?? WOW!! I think its wonderful, and the kids will LOVE it. Great Job!!


The heads are the wigheads I made at the NJ Make and Take. They are made with latex, cotton and paper towels. The groundbreakers are made with PVC chicken wire, sofa foam cushions. It is then covered in my favorite medium....TAR. I have been studying Pumkinrot's technique. In the long run I would think that paper macheing is more cost effective and details can be better manipulated.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks awesome!:devil:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ughhh! Gramma is freaky looking... In a good way though! Very nice! I love your set-up...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Gramma looks great and she has a nice pet next to her.
Good job on your ground breakers.
I like your beast set up and his food.
nice trash cans too.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking haunt! Gramma reminds me of someone I know. . . .oh,yeah, mother-in-law!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thank You everyone. I promise to take more pics after. There is alot more in the basement. Sally is below the stairs leading down to the basement. People will not see her when they enter but will when they leave. Do they dare step over her to exit the haunt? Hee Hee...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent haunt. Love the person under the stairs.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Sally is going to get some people, looking great!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great Jeff...my favorite!









SWeeeT!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thankee Jeff....I put a set of green xmas lights in the bottom of the one with the head. Not enough to show thru so I might switch to rope light. Sometimes stores selling xmas stuff early comes in handy.


----------

